# New to Yaking



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

Hey guys! I live in Buxton, NC and really want to get into kayak fishing. I was hoping for a little guidance as to what kind of boat I should get? I am a firm believer in the "go big or go home" philosophy, and simply do not want to chance getting out in the surf around here and not make it back in! The surf at "da point" is insane.

Anyways, I was hoping to really get on some fish and a buddy of mine "yaks" in the Northern OBX. I have been cruising the internet but I can't really figure out what I need. I see "angler kayaks", but are they made differently? Or are the differences simple little frills?

I've heard they make Kayaks you can take out and fish behind the breakers with and even land some big fish! This sounds a little too good to be true? Is there a tradeoff?

I weigh 230 pounds, I'm not out of shape or fat or anything, in fact I work very hard at keeping a high level of fitness. I'm not sure if weight is a big deal or not? I'm also 6'0 feet tall. I love to fish, it is my passion, and this seems like a great way to target fish stealthily, and very cost effecient! I'm looking for any guidance you guys can give me! Thanks everyone!


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

i have found that you cant have both a surf launching yak and a fishing yak you gotta have one or the other i have a cheap ol 12 kingfish that i use for surf launches and paddleing bAITS out and i have a WS ride 135 i use to fish out of from what you said it would be great for youre size as i am about the same the ride is very stable and very roomy maybe we can get up sometime soon and ill let you try mine out i am down every weekend after Mar 1 hope this helps


----------



## mdfoster (Sep 1, 2006)

I looked at the ride the other day. It looks pretty sweet and stable. The seat looks pretty wide. I have a tarpon 120 and I thought about going to a 140 or a ride, but the 120 handles pretty well in the surf and I don't think the 140 or ride would be as easy to control while riding in the waves. You may want to also look at the prowler. I believe they have a wider edition that may be a little more stable and comfortable.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

There really is a learning curve behind surf launching... NO kayak is gonna peel right over and and down the breakers. Look for sloughs in the bar where the surf is a little calmer... and watch the sets. There is always a break between them, time them... and paddle LIKE HELL when you get a break. In my opinion getting out there is the easy part... coming back in is the tricky part... without getting dumped it is anyways.  Most of the time i'd just stow everything below, leash it all down, and like launching... paddle like hell... this usually resulted in me getting rolled and thanking myself to remember to batton down the hatches, so to speak. I would explain it, but this guy does it better... this is a fairly long, kinda boring video... but I really learned alot from it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPL1vPW25kg

here is what not to do 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAgUSBl7KGc

this video pauses for a second, no worries... it keeps playing.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

JeepMike said:


> Hey guys! I live in Buxton, NC and really want to get into kayak fishing. I was hoping for a little guidance as to what kind of boat I should get? I am a firm believer in the "go big or go home" philosophy, and simply do not want to chance getting out in the surf around here and not make it back in! The surf at "da point" is insane.
> 
> Anyways, I was hoping to really get on some fish and a buddy of mine "yaks" in the Northern OBX. I have been cruising the internet but I can't really figure out what I need. I see "angler kayaks", but are they made differently? Or are the differences simple little frills?
> 
> ...


Do you want to paddle baits out in the surf: or take the yak for Specs and Reds in sound? There's a couple options in relation to your goals. 

Skunk


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

JM, my buddies and I will be down in your neighborhood in late April. I have an OK Prowler Big Game that I will be bringing down with me. You can try it out all you want. We just ask that you drop some bait off for us when you get WAY out there - lol.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

JM - you are in buxton - walk into Red Drum Tackle & talk to JAM or Wheat - they both know alot about the yakking there


----------



## pier_man0909 (Feb 28, 2006)

you can talk to jim at hatteras jacks. he is an avid yak fisherman and he sells malibu kayaks. I got a malibu pro explorer and I love it. they also make the x-factor which is a super stable kayak. you could call him up and maybe do some test rides.


----------



## Soaked (Jul 21, 2006)

Rockstar said:


> here is what not to do
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAgUSBl7KGc
> 
> this video pauses for a second, no worries... it keeps playing.


Wow does that suck for the last guy in the yellow yak! 4 rods and a bunch of tackle in the bottom of the sea


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

Hey Jeep, There will be some Pirates in your area on Sat. Mar 1. We will be fishing northside of point unless we get a better report. Give me a call if you wanna meet up...757-619-0179.

Tug


----------



## moby dick (Jan 5, 2007)

hey jeep i just came down today and got a x-factor from jim this guy knows his stuff very nice guy.i know he'll take you out all he needs is a reson to go and hes gone.just stop off at hatteras jacks.he there somewhere if not he live 500yards away.


----------



## Bighead (Feb 25, 2008)

Buy the following:

Malibu X Factor "Fish and dive model" It's 33" wide, 14'4" long, and is more stable than you'll ever need. It's not the fastest boat, but it's fast enough, and you'll only have to buy it ONCE, meaning you won't have to trade up to something else.

240 CM paddle

Installed Rudder Kit

Surf to Summit GTS Elite Seat

Good PFD

Add water, you, and fishing gear...mix thouroughly, and enjoy.

You can bust through the surf and get offshore, or you can fish the back country and marsh and all things in between.

Bighead


----------



## Soaked (Jul 21, 2006)

newtoNaples said:


> Wow does that suck for the last guy in the yellow yak! 4 rods and a bunch of tackle in the bottom of the sea


Guess what I did Saturday...


----------

